# My first run at it!



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

FunkyRooster said:


> I can already tell this is going to be an addicting hobby for me. I already want to buy more stuff. TOO bad I cant buy experience. LOL.


You can buy LESSONS


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

zeeden said:


> You can buy LESSONS



Yeah, I changed skills to experience whem I re read it. But your rite. But today was no good for lessons as they only hade one guy there and he was booked all day. No biggy though. Id rather a lesson AFTER I can move a little LOL.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

it turned out that i was less than clueless about how to ride.... the whole technique and mechanics of the entire thing was completely alien to me.

after 3 days tho, i sussed it. with hindsight lessons might have helped and indeed reduced the learning period, but meh.... i can look back on it as a passage of rites.

as long as you are not bothered by making an arse out of your self, can laugh more than yell and do not mind the occasional bruise to knees or arse, the addiction will be your's to enjoy for many a season to come!

have fun. that is the point.


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> While no substitute for an actual first time lesson, I have had positive feedback from these videos I shot giving a lesson At Mt. Hood Meadows.
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/4480-snowboard-lessons-video.html


Yeah wolf,
I watched everything you have put on youtube  You were a great help to me. As soon as I got there.... I forgot everything your videos said...but after a few falls I kept trying to remember what you had said and it seemed to work. 

My BIGGEST mistake was I tried leaning on both toes all the time...and that just made me fall. Then my buddy said try to stop the other foot from twisting and it kept me on my feet.

Its that darn heel side that I just cant muster the corouge to do yet. I get nervouse and switch it back to my toe side for comfort. 


I got alot more practice to do, But have to take 2 weeks off because of time.


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

Lets make sure I have the terminoligy correct.

When I say toe side I mean I am carving with my toes and facing up the mountain. Heel side I would be facing down the mountain. I hope I have this said right.

When I try heel side, I dont fall too much on my butt. I tend to catch that front endge and...well you know the rest. But I have more issues with trusting myself I think. I get nervouse and switch to toe side and have trouble getting back to heel side after that.

I agree with it being easier to balance on my toes, thats why toe side came easier, also why i ask if I have the terminoligy correct


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes you have the terminology correct. Most people struggle with toe-side.


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Yes you have the terminology correct. Most people struggle with toe-side.


Wow, I am suprised with that. I would figure that would be the easier one to do. But I guess I figure that because its the only one I have done so far. :dunno:

I feel more comfortable because I can drop on my knees if need be.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

FunkyRooster said:


> I feel more comfortable because I can drop on my knees if need be.


Are you use to being on your knees? lol jk... hadda say it you left yourself open!

quick question.. do you have your highbacks with a lot of forward lean?

this could be contributing to you feeling it easier to turn toe-side and making it more difficult to get back over to heel-side


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh I knew I had that comming LOL. I was going to edit it but forgot LOL.

Im not sure how much forward lean I have. I put the bindings on how they felt comfy as for angles and then I just extended the front of them. The rest is what is was in the box. Wasnt sure what I wanted at all. Ill look at them and see how much I got forward.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

^ excellent post.

to FunkyRooster, this is a great opportunity for you and a friend of a similar level to improve each other's riding with some reciprocal help. take turns removing your boards and standing in front of the other who is on their board. hold your hands out and allow the rider to hold, or even just gently press against your hands with his/her hands. stand in front for toe side and behind for heel side.

this way, you can experiment with tilt to the point at which you would normally fall over, without falling over  should be a godo confidence booster.

alasdair


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

Wolf,
That is some great stuff there. I have read it over and over again so it sinks into my head. I cant wait to get back out there and try this all out. I know now I was leaning back way too far for heel side. I was soo nervous about catching that edge. I thank you sooo much for your help.

alasdairm,
Thats a great idea. It even works out better because the person of the same learning level as me is my wife  less awkward on mtn holding hands than my buddies  I will try this out for sure. 

I want to make a bunny hill in my back yard. We have 40 acres of land thats open and a few snowsleds to have someone drive me back to the top. hmmm...just need the groomer  But I only live 30 minutes from Titus Mtn here in NY.


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

Wolf,
I finally was able to get back to the mtn. It took 2 weeks to get over being sore LOL. And we had alot to do last couple weeks. But we went back to the mtn today and plan on next sunday and the sunday after that. 

I really need to keep going every week atleast to get good practice.

I went at the heel side this time. I made the mistake of not checking back here RIGHT before I left though. I couldnt remember all of what you had posted. I was doing ok but kept falling on my butt. But just like you said. I was leaning back up the mtn too muach. I did move my highbacks forward more to help. I was having control issues which I now relize was because of my weight distribution issues. 

I will be going up a bigger trail then the bunny hill so I have more time to practice the tools. I can get going down the hill pretty fast now and slow down toe side. but I am not comfortable slowing down heel side after going fast. I think the longer ride times will help.

I also saw that I fell alot more when I was tired (later in the day). I am going to do some excersizes for my quads...DAMN they burn 


Just wanted to thank you for your help. The instructors at our mtn dont look too ambitious to want to teach(they like free lift tickets) but we will get a lesson next time we go to try to get a little more hands on help.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

FunkyRooster said:


> Wow, I am suprised with that. I would figure that would be the easier one to do. But I guess I figure that because its the only one I have done so far. :dunno:
> 
> *I feel more comfortable because I can drop on my knees if need be*.


heelside you can drop on your ass


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

falconis said:


> heelside you can drop on your ass


I fall faster and harder on my ass LOL.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

FunkyRooster said:


> I fall faster and harder on my ass LOL.


for that reason your ass is bigger than your knees


----------

